
Harvard calls for more than 30 retractions of cardiac stem cell research - indy
https://www.statnews.com/2018/10/14/harvard-brigham-retractions-stem-cell/
======
wegs2
Nice! MIT and a lot of the other elites would cover up.

I'll be interested to see if the professor keeps their job. I suspect so. A
little fraud is rarely met with more than a wrist slap at the elite schools.

~~~
todd8
I don't have an informed opinion here (on how other elite universities would
handle such an event). Do you have a citation? I did find an MIT retraction
and not a cover up in the recent past though. See [1].

[1] [https://retractionwatch.com/2013/02/15/mit-lab-retracts-
cell...](https://retractionwatch.com/2013/02/15/mit-lab-retracts-cell-synapse-
tagging-paper-for-falsification-or-fabrication/)

~~~
wegs2
Author claims a frame up. Now that is something I've seen at MIT. The
Institute has unique means to crash and burn people's reputations so most
people fold.

------
slivym
Can we expect an incredibly long and petty diatribe from the accused author
about how it was really all a meta-study to expose the 'grievance' cell
research journals?

